# November 2016 - LM - Well, this is awkward



## kilroy214 (Nov 1, 2016)

*LITERARY MANEUVERS
*
*Well, this is awkward...*​
The winner will receive a badge pinned to their profile and given a month’s access to FoWF where you’ll have access to hidden forums and use of the chat room. 

This is a Fiction writing competition, and the prompt is '*Well, this is awkward*.' Pick your own title, write about whatever you want, as long as it's related in some way to the prompt.


 The Judges for this LM are: *Gavrushka,* *midnightpoet*,* makili, and amsawtell, and possibly myself, depending if time permits.

*If you want to judge and I left you out, send me your scores by the deadline. If you're listed here and don't wish to judge, let me know at once (please).

 All entries that wish to retain their first rights should post in the _LM Workshop Thread_.

 All Judges scores will be PMed to *kilroy214*. 

All anonymous entries will be PMed to *kilroy214*.


*Rules*


*All forum rules apply.* The LM competition is considered a creative area of the forum. If your story contains inappropriate language or content, do _not_ forget add a disclaimer or it could result in disciplinary actions taken. Click *here* for the full list of rules and guidelines of the forum.
*No Poetry!* Nothing against you poets out there, but this isn’t a place for your poems. Head on over to the poetry challenges for good competition over there. Some of us fiction people wouldn’t be able to understand your work! Click *here* for the poetry challenges. Play the prose-poem game at your own risk.
*No posts that are not entries into the competition are allowed.* If you have any questions, concerns, or wish to take part in discussion please head over to the *LM Coffee Shop. *We’ll be glad to take care of your needs over there.
*Editing your entry after posting isn’t allowed.* You’ll be given a ten minute grace period, but after that your story may not be scored.
*Only one entry per member.*
*The word limit is 650 words not including the title.* If you go over - Your story will not be counted. Microsoft Word is the standard for checking this. If you are unsure of the word count and don't have Word, please send your story to me and I'll check it for you.

*There are a few ways to post your entry:*



If you aren't too concerned about your first rights, then you can simply post your entry here in this thread.
You can opt to have your entry posted in the *Workshop* which is a special thread just for LM entries. You would put your story there if you wish to protect your first rights, in case you wish to have the story published one day. Note: If you do post it in the workshop thread, you must post a link to it here in this thread otherwise your story may not be counted.
You may post your story anonymously. To do so, send your story to the host of the competition. If you wish to have us post it in the workshop thread then say so. Your name will be revealed upon the release of the score.


Everyone is welcome to participate. A judge's entry will receive a review by their fellow judges, but it will not receive a score. Please refrain from 'like'-ing or 'lol'-ing an entry until the scores are posted.

Judges: In the tradition of LM competitions of yore, if you could send the scores one week after deadline it will ensure a timely release of scores and minimize the overall implementation of porkforking. Please see the *Judging Guidelines* if you have questions. Following the suggested formatting will be much appreciated, too. 

*This competition will close on:*Tuesday, the 15th of November at 11:59 PM, GMT time.​
Scores would be appreciated by Tuesday, the 29th of November. 

Click here for the current time.


----------



## The Fantastical (Nov 13, 2016)

Here is my entry Awkward!  please tell me if the link works!


----------



## Terry D (Nov 15, 2016)

Rescue by Terry D


----------



## godofwine (Nov 15, 2016)

*Caught in a Lie – Godofwine (650 Words – Strong Language)*


----------



## Kyle R (Nov 15, 2016)

The Long Wait Ahead


----------



## kilroy214 (Nov 15, 2016)

All the Answers
by Anonymous

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...his-is-awkward-Workshop?p=2041983#post2041983


----------

